# 30 Amp Circuit for 20 amp outlets.



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 7, 2008)

I know that you are allowed to run 12-2 for a 20 amp circuit, and install 15 amp outlets.

But are you allowed to run 10-2 for a 30 amp circuit, and install 20 amp outlets?


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 25, 2007)

HooKooDooKu said:


> I know that you are allowed to run 12-2 for a 20 amp circuit, and install 15 amp outlets.
> 
> But are you allowed to run 10-2 for a 30 amp circuit, and install 20 amp outlets?


No!:no:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

If you'd like code citations we can give them to you, but Junk is absolutely correct.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

15a are rated at 20a pass thru
A 20a is not rated for 30a at all


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

General purpose circuits are prohibited from being greater than 20 amp.


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 7, 2008)

Jim Port said:


> General purpose circuits are prohibited from being greater than 20 amp.


Yea, I was starting to get that feeling, especially with Dave's response.


I had previously wired up a two breaker sub-panel feed from a single pole 30 amp breaker with 10/2 wire. I also have an extra 10/2 wire that was used for an A/C circuit that was upgraded.

Now that I'm finishing in the basement, I've got to modify the sub-panel. The inspector wants 10/3.

It all means I'm going to have some extra 10/2 that I was looking for some "best" ways to use... looks like it's going to need to be used as over-sized 20 amp circuits.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Go buy yourself a real nice compressor. You have the perfect excuse now.....you HAD to use up that wire. :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 7, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Go buy yourself a real nice compressor. You have the perfect excuse now.....you HAD to use up that wire. :laughing: :thumbsup:


Afraid that one wouldn't get past DW. Since we're starting to finish the basement as a DIY, she's already complaining about the money I've already spent since Christmas:

Pancake compresor
Nail gun set
palm nailer
tight angle drill
10" Table Saw

and I still need to buy a Drywall lift (since I can buy one for $250 and use it at my lesure, seems cheaper than spending $40/day and trying to rush it).


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

HooKooDooKu said:


> and I still need to buy a Drywall lift (since I can buy one for $250 and use it at my lesure, seems cheaper than spending $40/day and trying to rush it).


Be careful with this. The cheap ones are junk and not very stable. 
Just check it out good before you commit. :thumbsup:


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 7, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Be careful with this. The cheap ones are junk and not very stable.
> Just check it out good before you commit. :thumbsup:


I've only got to deal with an 8 foot ceiling, and there is one at the local Harbor Freight Tools on sale I can get for $250. So far, I've been happy with the tools I've gotten from there, not good enough for everyday use by a contractor, but otherwise good. The ones available at Amazon for about $200 have good reviews, so I figured this one I can pick up locally would do pretty good... at least for finishing a basement.


----------

